# Judgements by others at being late 40s



## mckennamm (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi There
I am 48 and have 3 frozen blasts waiting  in my clinic in Prague . I have twins of 3 and would love to have another having come to motherhood late in life ( long story) . I am very apprehensive that I may be criticised at becoming pregnant at my age ( if I was to be lucky enough again) . I am in very good health..Strangely my husband has no such fears ! Has anyone any experiences good or bad ?? Thanks to all


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi 

I gave birth to my oldest at 46 and my youngest when I was 49 and have had no criticism at all.  In fact I have had the opposite including a friend who told me that she had a mental cut off of 40 for a 2nd pregnancy (we met through our older children) but since meeting me she had adjusted that cutoff to much older.

I have been mistaken for the girls grandmother a few times - mainly before they could talk - and just let that wash over me as the people have been mortified when gently corrected or by hearing a child call me mummy  

I also think it is easy to imagine criticism in our heads when it may not exist and I also believe that the only opinion that matters is yours, your husbands and your twins.

Good luck
Morag


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Mckennamm,


Well...............if you have 'apprehensions'............you can well imagine my thoughts of cycling again, at the age of 60!
AND when i was 57 and gave birth!!   


But, it all worked out splendidly for me with my now 3 and a half year old daughter.  And everyone was very supportive.  (Even though i was very apprehensive telling them that i was pregnant).


And when it happens again at age 60 (God willing),  I will be apprehensive again in telling everyone.  BUT its MY life.  And its just something I have to do!


Therefore, I am really not going to give 'others' too much energy, with worrying about things.    .


Good luck with your upcoming cycle!!   


Morganna xx


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

aarrrgh - I seem to be unable to edit my reply but wanted to add that I had fantastic and completely non judgemental support from the midwives and all the medical staff for both pregnancies and births and even had a homebirth with my 2nd at the ripe old age of 49.


----------



## Mrs. Munchkin (May 10, 2017)

How lovely to have had such happy experiences and to have felt supported ❤ Wishing you all the very best with your miracles !


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Mrs muchkin - I echo the others. I have been worried about people's reactions but at the end of the day I considered, it was my choice and other people could like it or lump it. All my work colleagues have been happy for me and supportive. I have had no problems attending groups with my little ones. I haven't had any issues with medical professionals on the whole. I was 47 when I had my son and 49 when I had my daughter, and am planning a further cycle at 51.
So good luck


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

deblovescats - you can inspire people around you. I fully agree, it is personal life and you individual choice.


----------

